# Spokane Trial



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I hope that someone will post information.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Do rumors count? I heard the "Q" has 4 dogs going to the 4th Series tomorrow morning. HPW


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Talking to my brother tonight, he said that Creek Robber won the Open. Don't know much more information about the other placements other than Larry Calvert's dog "Chance" is going to the second series of the Amature tomorrow. I think I got the right trial. Hope I got everything down right, I don't often report on Field Trials :wink:


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Abby what did your brother think of the Field trial ? Creek Robber is an awesome dog


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2003)

A little birdie told me a Goldie named Ram River Rockin' Rudy got 2nd in the Open   ....sorry, that's all I know.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Linda said:


> A little birdie told me a Goldie named Ram River Rockin' Rudy got 2nd in the Open   ....sorry, that's all I know.




Yipee!!! Congratulations.

Paula


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Spokane*

Congratulations Dave Eric and Rudy!!!


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

*Spokane Field Trial*

Open 3rd and 4th to Pat Hanlan and Ray Bly. Do not know the order.

Morgan (Carol Sealock's Dog won the Q) his second win.
Peaches got 4th 
Piolet - Wayne Johnson's dog got 2nd or third. Not sure of the other place but it may have been Piper


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

*OPEN 2nd*

Congratulations, Dave, Eric and RUDY! I bet it was a beautiful thing to see.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

*spokane*

WAY TO GO ERIC, RUDY, AND DAVE


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

what dogs did Pat place with Rose only needed 1 more point i believe


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

check171 said:


> Abby what did your brother think of the Field trial ? Creek Robber is an awesome dog


 He was one of the gunners for the flier, only had 3 no-birds out of 40 runs! I think he was pretty impressed with FT, may be running some in the future


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Pat Hanlon's Rose got third she's a 1/2 point away
from her FC.
She is getting closer to that FC


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

open:
1st jim gonia w/creek robber
2nd eric fangsrud w/ram river rockin rudy
3rd pat hanlon w/ rose...still needs 1/2 pt for FC
4th ray bly w/ fishtrap e-racer
rj eric fangsrud (dont know which dog)
9 jams, not sure of all but these are some: 
kim johnston w/super high flyer, eric fangsrud w/why not JD, mark jones w/ andi's black magic 

amateur:
1st freeman boyett w/hardscrabbles mojo
2nd larry calvert w/ chance
3rd ray bly w/fishtrap heidi
4th bill mcknight w/bisquit
not sure if any other finishes

qual:
1st carol sealock w/morgan
2nd jim gonia w/piper
3rd wayne johnston w/marauders aviator
4th jim gonia w/peaches

derby:
1st jim gonia w/candlewoods git'r done 
2nd tom hartl (not sure of dog's name,patton pup)
3rd eric fangsrud (not sure of name of dog, golden)
not sure of 4th
RJ eric fangsrud w/dutch 
not sure of jams


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Sopkane*

Kim congratulations on you Open Jam. Thanks so much for posting the results. I am sitting here dying as Lightning ran his first Open and I have no idea how far he went. Eric also ran Ruth Aud's Morgan . I guess we will hear tomorrow or Tuesday. Marie


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Marie,
I am sorry to tell you he went out in the first series but be comforted to know that so did a lot of others! It was hard. All in all, Eric's dogs faired better than most but the young ones really had their minds blown with this set of marks. The Open was straight forward but very difficult.
By the way, I really like your dog, he is very nice.


Kim


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Spokane*

Kim thank you for letting me know. I realize this is a big step for Liety and it will take time for him to figure it all out. Also congratulations to Wayne on his jam. Hope to see you this summer. Marie


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

*spokane*

Kim do you know what dog took RJ in the Open? Congrats on your Jam was that with Scoup? 
Cindy


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

No, Fly got Jam in Open. Wayne got 3rd in Qual.
I think but not sure, RJ may have been Ninja. Eric finished 5 dogs so I cant be sure which one got RJ, just know Ninja was in pretty good shape on his truck.
Scoop had a poor weekend so we look to Missoula for our 1 1/2 pts!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

suprdogs said:


> open:
> 
> derby:
> 1st jim gonia w/candlewoods git'r done
> ...


I just heard that Light Farm's The Great Divide (Rocky) handled by Eric Fangsrud and owned by Dave Cheatham got the 3rd place and another of his goldens (Checkers), also run by Eric, got a JAM. Great weekend for Dave with his 2nd place in open too!!! CONGRATULATIONS :!: 

Jennifer, you must be very happy for the Lt. Farm accomplishments at this trial and also in the Canadian trial. I know that I am!! 8) 8) 

Paula


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

*spokane*

All three of Daves Goldens are Really Nice dogs, Rocky is Gorgeous! 

CONGRATS ERIC and DAVE!!!!!  

Cindy


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

Eric & Doris finished 8 dogs this weekend.

Wow 5 dogs finished the open and 3 in the derby...

Great job


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Spokane*

Open RJ was Eric with Ninja owned by Armand Fangsrud. Eric had a very good weekend. Dave's goldens are all very nice dogs.


----------

